# LITE CATCH goes 1 for 1



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

We went 1 for 1 yesterday. WayneO spotted the fish and i put an eel to it. fish ate and was boated in no time. 










33.5 pounds. not big enough to make the board. but big enough to put on the Green Egg!



















Man, fresh cobia!! it was great!


----------



## cobiaphil (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats Scott and Wayne!! Man that makes me hungry!!!


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats Scott!!!


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job Scott and Wayne O.


----------



## SUNDOWNER (Apr 8, 2008)

Alright now we are starving!!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

*Nice Catch Scot, looks real yummy!*


----------



## ajfishn (Jun 28, 2008)

Glad you had a chance to to yesterday while the rest of us had to stay out here and work.

Jake

266 World Cat


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go Scott/WayneO I cant wait to get back down there.:clap


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice job fellers... dinner looks GREAT!!!

Jim


----------



## phantom (Oct 5, 2007)

How was the cobia on the green egg?? I want one of those eggs!!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Just about anything is great on the green egg! i wish i had room on my boat for one!

Mike, you still going to be in town on the 23rd and 24th?

Hey Jake, you'll have to sneak off and go with us one day!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *LITECATCH (3/31/2009)*Just about anything is great on the green egg! i wish i had room on my boat for one!
> Mike, you still going to be in town on the 23rd and 24th?
> Hey Jake, you'll have to sneak off and go with us one day!


Yes Sir, if you still have room in the tower. I will be in town Wed evening to for the meet up. I will give you a shout that week.


----------



## Cobia Captain (Jan 11, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Cobia Captain (Jan 11, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!! You were finally able to get out and catch one. :toast I will see you next week.


----------



## riptide2250 (Jan 2, 2008)

:clap nice job ,meals looks great compared to this hungry man soup:reallycrying


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

:clap:clap way to go Scott, and thanks for making me hungry.oke


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats on your first Scott, hopefully you will have another good year.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Nice Job Scott !!!*

*Now you have something to talk about Wednesday Night !!*

*Other than = "Tails of Last Years Ling"*

*and "I Could Not Get Out" !!!!*


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job scott and wayne o .. one of these days im gonna get out there when conditions are ok.. 

sundays west wind sucked big time tho i did see team outcast land a fish.. course they have the cobia tractor beam mounted on the cabo.. 

rich


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

good job guys!!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

do you have a price list for your metal fish. they are VERY COOL. i hope my wife does not see them!


----------



## VTman (Jan 12, 2009)

*AWESOME, Scott!* 

:banghead

WishI had me a cobia tale to tell,...even if it was a short one! 

*CONGRATS!*

Space Captain
Terence


----------



## FishVan (Oct 6, 2007)

Dang,, I just ate and now I'm hungry again. Nice pics.


----------



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

good job. and that looks like real good eatin!


----------



## Findeep (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice fish scott! The EGG pics sure does have the stomach rumblin!


----------

